# modifier racourcis ?



## jonasfreva (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour ,j'ai un mac book pro sous snow leopard et j'aimerais savoir comment modifier les raccourcis de finder ou d'autres applications ( plus que ceux qu'on peux trouver dans préference systeme/clavier ) si vous pouviez me répondre le plus rapidement possible ; merci


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2010)

jonasfreva a dit:


> Bonjour ,j'ai un mac book pro sous snow leopard et j'aimerais savoir comment modifier les raccourcis de finder ou d'autres applications ! si vous pouviez me répondre le plus rapidement possible ; merci



Bonjour, je prends un raccourcis. 
Préférences Système =>Clavier et Souris => Raccourcis clavier.


----------

